# Would a frog rod for bass be good for catfish also?



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I just got a 7'2" Med Heavy Shimano SLX Combo, but I'm also considering getting a 7'5 Heavy Rod and Reel SLX Combo for frog fishing and was wondering if it would also make a good catfish rod?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

You can pretty much catch anything on any combo. But if you want a dedicated cat rod then No. Get a glass rod with a bait clicker reel. Channel cat fishing is messy unless you only use live bait. I like to keep the mess off of my bass gear. If your targeting flathead's you need much heavier gear.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

winguy7 said:


> You can pretty much catch anything on any combo. But if you want a dedicated cat rod then No. Get a glass rod with a bait clicker reel. Channel cat fishing is messy unless you only use live bait. I like to keep the mess off of my bass gear. If your targeting flathead's you need much heavier gear.



Thanks for the reply. I was thinking about getting a Ripping Lips Super Cat with a Ming Yang CL60.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

That would work. It also depends on what your fishing from. For example when I fish from shore, and rods are in a holder the bait clicker is a must for me. There's nothing more boring than sitting and watching your rod tip for hours on end. With the clicker you just set the reel to free spool, engage the clicker and forget about it until you hear it click. If I'm fishing for channels from a boat or kayak I will just use my bass gear. Set up with a slip bobber and live bait, setting the drag just enough to set the hook. If I'm going for flatheads in a boat, rods go back into holders....just like I do from shore


----------

